# Newton County Land Application hunt



## BowChilling (Jul 5, 2011)

Time to apply Newton residents!

Applications are at Covington City Hall until the end of this month!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome!!!  Been waiting for July to finally get here


----------



## CassGA (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## slghtr2000 (Jul 19, 2011)

where can i find a rules list? i have a few questions about signing up. if 2 people apply on 1 sheet can applicant number 2 also sign up on a seperate entry as the first applicant or only on the one application? if you only put 1 name on an application do you have to hunt alone of can you bring someone at the time of the hunt or does the person hunting have to be on the sheet?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 19, 2011)

slghtr2000 said:


> where can i find a rules list? i have a few questions about signing up. if 2 people apply on 1 sheet can applicant number 2 also sign up on a seperate entry as the first applicant or only on the one application? if you only put 1 name on an application do you have to hunt alone of can you bring someone at the time of the hunt or does the person hunting have to be on the sheet?



Find the rules and application here

http://www.cityofcovington.org/Departments/LAS/Pages/default.aspx

Bowchilling can verify, but it was always my understanding that it is only the people on the form that can hunt the section.  Only one form/hunt per person.

I believe you can bring a guest out there, but not to hunt.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Jul 19, 2011)

oh ok  i was just curious if i could be applicant number 1 on mine and then applicant number 2 on another at the same time


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 19, 2011)

*Morgan co.*

Son what about me do l qualify l take care of the people and im there more than im at home!! I have a good spot picked out. Lets do the right thing so l wont have to do the wrong!!  lol...


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 21, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Find the rules and application here
> 
> http://www.cityofcovington.org/Departments/LAS/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> ...



thats right.


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 21, 2011)

slghtr2000 said:


> where can i find a rules list? i have a few questions about signing up. if 2 people apply on 1 sheet can applicant number 2 also sign up on a seperate entry as the first applicant or only on the one application? if you only put 1 name on an application do you have to hunt alone of can you bring someone at the time of the hunt or does the person hunting have to be on the sheet?



Your name can only be on one application. If it is on more than one application then both apps go in the trash. 

You can not bring a guest with you. If you only put your name on the application then you have to hunt solo. Both hunters on the app must live in Newton County.


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 21, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Son what about me do l qualify l take care of the people and im there more than im at home!! I have a good spot picked out. Lets do the right thing so l wont have to do the wrong!!  lol...



Move to Newton County! If you were working like you're supposed to be when you are here you wouldn't have time to pick out hunting spots. 

Do the wrong?? That'll have you spending more time at home!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 21, 2011)

BowChilling said:


> Move to Newton County! If you were working like you're supposed to be when you are here you wouldn't have time to pick out hunting spots.
> 
> Do the wrong?? That'll have you spending more time at home!



Help me out too Billy.... I live less than a mile from the Newton line......does that count??


----------



## SGaither (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah right. I've been asking for help for a while. I like to think a little bit of me goes to the land app every day.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 22, 2011)

SGaither said:


> Yeah right. I've been asking for help for a while. I like to think a little bit of me goes to the land app every day.





I know I have put out fertilizer over the past 10 years I've lived here


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jul 22, 2011)

Lookin forward to it. We sent in our form last week. Hope to help thin some more slicks this year. A little bone would be a nice bonus. I think we have killed enough slicks for our earn a buck program.


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 28, 2011)

Last chance guys... Last day to register is today! Friday 7-29-11


----------



## hootee hoo (Jul 29, 2011)

*Land App notices*

When will the selection notices go out for the hunt?


----------



## hoyt44 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## tyler1 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am like a kid at Christmas waiting to hear what I got and if my other son and friend got picked.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 2, 2011)

I know what my dates and section are


----------



## slghtr2000 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well guys good luck. I just found my application on the floor of my wifes car, apparently she misunderstood me on when to turn in. She drives right by it going to work and I work in Atlanta and all around so I was getting her to turn it in. She thought I meant Friday coming up. Been waiting all year and this happens. Just my luck


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 5, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I know what my dates and section are



me 2


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 5, 2011)

the only bad thing is that I might be in Kansas bowhunting over that weekend  

Not sure if that is a bad thing or not 

Anyone want to trade for the Nov 10-12 week?

Is trading even possible?  Either way, if it isn't I'll pay and see if the cold front comes through Kansas the week before.


----------



## SGaither (Aug 5, 2011)

RJ,

Since you may be in Kansas that week I'll do the right think and take one for the team by posing as you for the land app hunt.  You can send me a pm with your date and area number - and can thank me later


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 5, 2011)

hootee hoo said:


> When will the selection notices go out for the hunt?



They mailed yesterday so they should be in the mailbox today.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Aug 5, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> the only bad thing is that I might be in Kansas bowhunting over that weekend  :
> 
> Can I go? Can I go?
> 
> ...


----------



## gaswamper (Aug 5, 2011)

*got picked*

for Nov. 17,18, and 19 in section 9-2. what's this area like Billy ? This will be my first time hunting the land app. hunt and  I don't want to be dissapointed. At least the dates are good.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Aug 5, 2011)

I just got mine looks like we got Oct. 27-29. The pre rut should be kickin in Newton Co. by that time. Should be fun!


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 5, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> the only bad thing is that I might be in Kansas bowhunting over that weekend
> 
> Not sure if that is a bad thing or not
> 
> ...



My oldest son will trade with you.  Me and my youngest son got this week and would love for his brother to be able to hunt with us.  He got the Sept 29- Oct 1st hunt.  If possible let me know.


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 5, 2011)

gaswamper said:


> for Nov. 17,18, and 19 in section 9-2. what's this area like Billy ? This will be my first time hunting the land app. hunt and  I don't want to be dissapointed. At least the dates are good.



We hunted this area 2 years ago.  This was my third pick for this year.  Shoot me a pm and I will let you know what I remember.  Denzil


----------



## hoofs and hooks (Aug 5, 2011)

I also got pic for nov.17,18,19 for area 11-5. Anyone ever hunt this area? This is my 2nd year ever hunting here and killed a pretty descent 9 pointer last year off of area 12-2.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 5, 2011)

SGaither said:


> RJ,
> 
> Since you may be in Kansas that week I'll do the right think and take one for the team by posing as you for the land app hunt.  You can send me a pm with your date and area number - and can thank me later



Tell you what.  You buy my house in newton county for what I bought it for 8 years ago and I'll throw in the hunt for free 




Curtis-UGA said:


> Can I go? Can I go?
> 
> 
> Take me! Take me!



Take you???  Did you forget, you're driving 



tyler1 said:


> My oldest son will trade with you.  Me and my youngest son got this week and would love for his brother to be able to hunt with us.  He got the Sept 29- Oct 1st hunt.  If possible let me know.



Denzel...I actually talked to someone already at the City and was able to get it switched up.  Best of luck on your hunt!

I'll be out there Oct 13-15 now in section 11-2 with my father-in-law.  Hope to do another live from the tree thread.


----------



## SGaither (Aug 5, 2011)

RJ,

Ummm, no thanks. I'll just follow the live from the tree thread and may ride out around lunch a day or two to see what's brought in. Yes, I'll be that poor guy in the corner jonesing to hunt but can't because I don't live in the county.


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 5, 2011)

ry
We hunted 11-2 last year.  One of my boys missed 3 hunting  with a cross bow.  He hurt his back and could not draw his bow.  That thing was so loud they all jumped the string.  Good luck.


----------



## hoyt44 (Aug 6, 2011)

we got picked for Sept. 15,16,17 --- area 9-4


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 8, 2011)

I killed a doe in 11-2 a couple years ago and I picked 9-4 killed a doe there also but we hunted 9-4 about 5 or 6 years ago and my friend seen the biggest buck he has ever seen. We got picked for Sept 29,30,Oct 1 area 6-3 any one with info of that zone.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 11, 2011)

can I get some info on area 6-3. I know there was a big buck killed there last year.


----------



## CassGA (Aug 16, 2011)

We got Sept 15-17 in 12-1. Never hunted across the road before.


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 17, 2011)

HawgWild23 said:


> can I get some info on area 6-3. I know there was a big buck killed there last year.



You'll like it. A mix of pines and hardwoods bordered by a thick creek bottom. It was thinned about 5 or 6 years ago so it is very huntable.


----------



## CassGA (Sep 13, 2011)

Our hunt starts this Thursday. Anyone else gonna be down there for the first hunt? We're in 12-1. Looked at it on the map, and google earth, but wont really know much til we get a chance to walk it. First time hunting across the road.


----------



## UncleStinky (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm on 11-1 for this weekend's hunt.  lookin forward to  some good action.


----------



## Bowhunter1985 (Oct 29, 2014)

How many people are in each section me and my dad got drawed for 13-2. Just curious don't want to walk in on anybody.


----------



## J-Rod (Oct 29, 2014)

Bowhunter1985 said:


> How many people are in each section me and my dad got drawed for 13-2. Just curious don't want to walk in on anybody.



Just you and Pops. Each section has a max of two hunters.


----------

